# Brad nailer or stapler



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I use Harbor Freight 1/4" crown stapler for boxes and frames. IMO each shot with the stapler is twice the holding power as a nail just my 2cents


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Harbor Freight sales one that will do both. I have one and it works great.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

The staples have much more holding power. As mentioned they have two shafts but the top ties strap portion has many times the pull through the wood resistance of even two brads, if that makes sense.

I have one that does both but I dont use the brads on frames.


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

I am a trim carpenter and i use both the stapler is best


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I also use the Harbor Freight 18 gauge nailed/stapler. I put two staples down through the top bar on each side, one staple on each side of the bottom bar, and then a brad through the end bar on each side into the top bar for extra stability. Glue all joints with titebond III also.

I just picked up a second gun at HFT so I don't have to keep changing ammo. The price is right and it one goes down, I can still keep building. The new design is much better for clearing jams too, no more taking allen screws out to clear a jam, there is a spring clip for easy access.

Tom


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

harbor freight stapler for frames. rigid finish nailer, 16 gauge stainless steel finish nails for rabitt joint supers, a couple of deck screws per corner also. for box joint supers good old hammer and galvanized nails..tite-bond III in every joint always.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Is this the one that is working good with staples and brads . http://www.harborfreight.com/18-gauge-2-in-1-nailerstapler-68019.html

I didn't see any combos that come with the compressor and the stapler - nailer , did I miss it .


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Laketrout -

That is the one I have been using. I will admit that the 3/4" brad string will sometimes separate and jam up. Staples have not really been an issue for me. I'm hoping dedicating one to brads may give a little better results as I will not be swapping ammo.

Tom


----------



## Great Bees (Aug 19, 2013)

Stapler is the best


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow, a lot of people using Chinese tools. I prefer Senco, and staples in frame assembly.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Barry said:


> Wow, a lot of people using Chinese tools. I prefer Senco, and staples in frame assembly.


Ditto on Senco Barry. Had one work over 20 year till it got melted. Sadly I think the current ones might be made in China also. Have another one arriving tomorrow. Great for supers and frames. Have assembled 1000's of boxes and 10's of thousands of frames with the same gun. The old one went to another one of our ops so I ordered the current model of my old one for use here in CA. We use Senco NBAB17 staples on both boxes and frames for long term strength and durability of equipment. 

http://www.acmetools.com/tools/SENCO+7B0001N+SNS200XP+Stapler


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://vimeo.com/73961691


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

According to this article, _Senco _staplers have been made in China for a decade. Most of the nails and staples, however, are made in Ohio.



> Sencorp, a family-owned business founded in 1951, had filed for bankruptcy reorganization in May 2009, putting hundreds of local jobs at risk. The business moved the production of power nailers and staplers to China a decade ago, but the bulk of its nails and staples – which account for three-quarters of its revenue – are made in Cincinnati.
> 
> _Read the full article here:
> _http://www.bizjournals.com/bizjournals/how-to/growth-strategies/2012/09/will-senco-nail-it.html


----------



## Davacoles (Jun 30, 2013)

Reading the above, I could use 1 1/4" staples if I was constructing boxes using butt joints? Doesn't sound right. I was planning on using deck screws, but glue with a $22 nailer/stapler seems far easier. Can someone clarify of I misunderstood?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oh well, all 5 of my Senco's are pre 2009!


----------



## Tiny Barn Farm (Dec 22, 2012)

Harbor freight runs them on sale cheap enough just get both. If they aren't on sale this week just wait till next week. The staples they sell jammed quite often and I thought it was a bad gun but I picked up a box from Lowes and they work great!


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

I run the HF stapler.. I pick them up for 15 bucks per... I have 4 on the shelf, but haven't broken the first one yet.. I've put at least 10k staples through the HF staplers with only ~5 jams or so.. You open the little latch on the front at the staples fall out... Almost only shoot 1.5" staples..


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I like to run a nail through the end instead of a staple. Course I owned both all ready. 
David


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use 1/4" crown staples for everything. 1" long for frames. 1 1/4" when you want to nail a one by to a one by and not go through. 1 1/2" minimum for boxes (the maximum my gun will take, but 2" would be better and I think some guns will do those). 5/8" when you want to nail screen onto a one by and not go through


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Stapler. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1-1-2-in-Finish-Stapler-R150FSE/203906297#.Up4ajSd0rFw

It can use 3/8" to 1 1/2" staples. I use it for everything from frames, hive bodies, top covers, bottom boards, other projects... I've put at least 30,000 staples through it and have had no problems with the gun.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I found these for 79.00 online ,has anyone used one , good name , are bostitch staples more expensive.This is a 7/32 not 1/4 correct , wrong size?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_149147-355-...titch_SX1838K-_-bostitch sx1838k#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I tell ya....I used to build houses for a living, and I have used a lot of nail guns of all brands. For the beekeeper making equipment.....the harbor freight brad nailer/stapler.....can't be beat! They perform just fine, and are cheap as dirt!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

laketrout said:


> .This is a 7/32 not 1/4 correct , wrong size?
> l]


I think they are nominally 1/4" but really closer to 7/32. I have not heard any cautions about any mix ups in ammunition so it is likely not an issue.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright Joe I'll give it a try , its just hard to believe they can make it for that kind of money and its any good . Thanks guys


----------



## Spinner (Jun 2, 2013)

After gluing up the business end of my Senco (twice), I now use the Harbor Freight narrow crown staplers. They're cheap enough that I don't get too concerned about jamming one with glue. Now I dedicate the Senco to my expensive wood projects where I'm much more careful about glueups.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

At 15 bucks they are awesome and disposible.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I have run several boxes of brads and staples through mine with zero problems


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

From am email I rec from Mann Lake....

_Before we made the move to staples, we tested different sizes. Boxes were built and placed on edge in a press. The 7/16” X 2” staple is 40% stronger than the nails we used to use. Also, this staple has the best combination of strength and efficiency._


----------

